# Galveston East Beach



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I call it the Lagoon is where I went. I'll be going back because this has always been my favorite place to go when I lived down there.










This is the first time I've seen a Green Heron down there.









Here's a large picture of a Tricolored Heron. One of my favorite birds.










This one of those photos that you pat yourself on the back about.










One of those random shots. I wish I left more space to the right of him.









I like how sharp this came out. I took off my TC and it really shows clarity.









These birds are so much fun to chase around. They seem almost tame because they are so tolerant.










The birders call this "Doing The Dance."










Ok, One huge picture. Why not. Look at this guy he is having so much fun and so am I.










Good Sunset to end the day.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Great work Sandy, all photos after my own heart!

The dancing Reddish Egret is awesome!! 


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> Great work Sandy, all photos after my own heart!
> 
> The dancing Reddish Egret is awesome!!
> 
> Tom - DeepBlueGulf


Thanks, Tom. I have been told this is some of best work. I hardly did any PS either with these.
I really enjoy sharing my experiences with you guys.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pictures. I am not a camera guy, but always enjoy the efforts of those that are. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I would like to add this one also. I really like how this turned out with the water dripping.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's nice looking shrimp boat I saw passing by.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

For the dog lovers here. I'm one myself of course.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice pics Sandy as usual,,,,,whats the name on the shrimp boat,I can't make it out?

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> Nice pics Sandy as usual,,,,,whats the name on the shrimp boat,I can't make it out?
> 
> dick


Miss Cathy. Gorgeous Boat I think.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Right you are that might just be the nicest looking Shrimper I have ever seen on the Texas Coast.

dick


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super pics


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice shots Sandy. The greenie is a little dark. A fill flash would have helped. Good job!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Two mistakes I made. First one was shooting directly into the sun being the gh was on the shadow side. The second my ISO was set at 250. I see that now. I actually did use a flash and better beamer. It's just one of those situations I guess.
Here is one I lightened up in PS and framed it just to make it up to you.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Oh yea, Much better.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

some interesting shots Sandy. did the fisherman catch anything in his net?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Koru said:


> some interesting shots Sandy. did the fisherman catch anything in his net?


To tell you the truth I'm not sure but this guy did.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great series Sandy.


----------

